# shimano alfine



## ulcerpentacidis (Sep 27, 2006)

NOT AVAILABLE IN THE STATES?

WTF?


seriously though. 

i heard through the grape vine the alfine group is only available in europe this year.

bigtime buzzkilllllll.


----------



## kylejohn4543 (Jun 24, 2006)

may I ask what is Alfine?


----------



## ulcerpentacidis (Sep 27, 2006)

it is the new commuter group from shimano featuring a disk brake model of the nexus inter8, and unintrusive rapidfire-esque shifter. 

i really want one for my DH bike bad.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

I doubt that Shimano would not introduce Alfine here in the States. I read somewhere that Alfine would also be released in black.

Also, at IFMA in Köln, Germany SRAM presented a prototype of their new iMotion 9 hub in carbon. The internal gear offerings are definitely going to be grwoing next year.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

*updates?*

Any updates on this? The Shimano website now lists Alfine, implying it's available.

Anybody got a chance to try it out yet?

[quite a few bikes - albeit commuter bikes - already have it as OEM spec]



ulcerpentacidis said:


> NOT AVAILABLE IN THE STATES?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> ...


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

i called as a frame builder and got no where.
called from the shop i work at fro a replacement
wheel as back up for a specialized globe with 
an alfine on it, NADA, what the heck? !! ?

this auction was cut short but he will sell the whole alfine 
group for like 600 i think, it was on frameforum.net that is hacked righ now i think.

i got a trigger shifter from Holland and will be trying it out on the red stripe hub
till i can weasel my way around to an alfine.

ssshttp://cgi.ebay.com/Shimano-Alfine-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

ulcerpentacidis said:


> NOT AVAILABLE IN THE STATES?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> ...


http://www.sadilah.com/

this guys has one for sale. email him.


----------



## juscruzin (Nov 22, 2007)

Available down here in Australia now.
Picked one up yesterday, and am now building a 29er around it.
Expect to have her finished by Christmas.


----------



## brum (Dec 19, 2004)

See this thread...


----------



## Dover (Jan 4, 2006)

you can buy it in Canada


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

Dover said:


> you can buy it in Canada


i'll order one. do you know where? you work at a shop that can get one?


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

*Alfine OK for offroad XC*

Just discovered this yesterday:
http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/index.php?bikeID=18&show_bike=TRUE

Shimano has approved Alfine for offroad XC use.



ulcerpentacidis said:


> NOT AVAILABLE IN THE STATES?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> ...


----------



## DirtyJ (Oct 23, 2007)

*nice...*

that's a good looking bike, a little pricey for what it is though, HT with 100mm fork in US that's what $1800, no thanks- but a great idea.

(edit)....the more I look at this bike, the more I wish I could demo it! too bad we can't get it here (USA) for a reasonable price and in 29"


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

I loved it when I tried the Alfine, the shifting is allot better than the Nexus, it's so slick it's almost like the new XTR stuff, you actually don't notice you are shifting. Does anyone know what they cost on their own?

It's actually a very good value bike and is made out of very good quality steel, every thing on that bike is rock solid winter usage stuff and 27lbs isnt bad at all for a steel frame with heavy kit.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Looks like it's available there;

http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/shimano-alfine.html



rigel said:


> Shimano has approved Alfine for offroad XC use.


Where have you seen that ?
Haven't read that on Shimano's site.....


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

fokof said:


> Looks like it's available there;
> 
> http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/shimano-alfine.html
> 
> ...


Thanks that's a lot cheaper than I was expecting.:thumbsup:

I remember they said Shimano had approved it in one of the reviews I read of the Genesis, either WMB or mbr, I'm not sure.


----------



## edos (Jun 18, 2006)

Just got answer from Shimano Australia regarding whether the Alfine is capable for off-road riding and their answer is "NO".


----------



## juscruzin (Nov 22, 2007)

Having ridden my setup now for quite a few KM in many varied terrains and weather conditions, I would have to agree with the last post.
The hub is great for general cruising (epic and long social rides on firetrail and non aggressive single track style of riding), but a strong rider would probably start to have problems after a few months of constant use.
Mine still works faultlessly and is a pleasure to ride, but it just doesn't have that solid feel I like when I dig in.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Same here.

I run a Nexus on one of my commuter , and it really doesn'y feel strong and solid.
It would have surprised me a lot that a nexus ( or Alfine ) would have been ok for serious MTB. I have to open up and re grease my nexus twice a year. 
With my Rohloff , second year of serious abuse , just an oil change......


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

My Alfine arrived last week. So should hopefully be able to test it out within a week or two.

I`m basicly just going to give it the whole nine yards to see if I can brake it.

I will be putting it on my commuter so it will get 650 km`s a month on the road and about 60 hard am type miles a month and the grand finale will be a race in May.

I`ll keep you posted.

I am thinking that hopfully sram and shimano might just see that there is a gap in the market for a mid priced internal hub aimed at mtbs.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

fokof said:


> Looks like it's available there;
> 
> http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/shimano-alfine.html
> 
> ...


See attachment


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

"Shimano has given the hub the green light for XC use."

Thanks to rigel we have proof, I knew I read that somewhere.


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

At last I found the right thread, there are like 3 of 4 about shimano nexus 8 and alfines.

I got the alfine on my dh bike last night, I really really want the alfine to performe well offroad. I was running an sturmeyarcher 8 speed, and it did the job just fine. but it is not compatible with trigger shifter, only grip shift, grip shifting is fine for town, but not dh.




























I will let you guys know it if it falls apart


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

I have been using the bike every weekend, ... I am not keeping track of how many miles I am doing on it, but I now I have done plenty. I use it for downhill, including jumps, drop, dust and mud. the seal on the hub are holding, and it seems strong enough to withstand the biggest drops.

by the way, when I say mud, I really mean mud.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

I like a good mud pie but I think your pic failed to load. I am glad the hub is holding up well, one more step towards lighter, faster engaging, long lasting gear hubs, preferably with rapid fire shifters like the new XT.:thumbsup:


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

EGF168 said:


> I like a good mud pie but I think your pic failed to load. I am glad the hub is holding up well, one more step towards lighter, faster engaging, long lasting gear hubs, preferably with rapid fire shifters like the new XT.:thumbsup:


the only drawback with the trigger shifter is that you need the thumb and your index finger to go up and down the gears unlike lets say the new sram shifters - two thumb tabs / clickers.

can you see the pictures now?:


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

I see your point about the shifters but the new XT allows you to use it like normal Shimano shifters with your thumb and index finger and it also allows you to use it as a thumb only shifter cos it has the dual release, which allows you to push and pull the release lever. I like the new XT cos it is more positive than other Shamano's and less than Sram's over the top clunk.

Some pretty nice mud you have there.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

I ran my Alfine at an xc race last weekend and have now clocked 3000 trouble free miles.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

*Where in Oz?*



juscruzin said:


> Available down here in Australia now.
> Picked one up yesterday, and am now building a 29er around it.
> Expect to have her finished by Christmas.


Hi juscruzin, where in Oz did you get your Alfine?

I'm in Adelaide right now (will be for the next 3 months on "training") and was hoping to get the Alfine hub while I'm here, as it's not available in the Philippines.

'hope I could get directions to where I can get it.

TIA


----------



## macs (Jul 10, 2008)

monkeybike, i'm confused by your bike if i'm honest. why do you really really want the alfine to work when you have a gearbox frame/bike? easpecially on a dh bike when you only really need a 1x9 or even 8 if you want a bit more strength.


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

I see your point, I could use a rear derailleur but then, even though it is a concentric design, I would need a chain device and a rear cassette. the frame is 11 pounds with the shock. and the entire bike is 44 pounds including the alfine. by using a standard transmission it will weigh in around 42 pounds. not much of a difference. And most important but not least is performance, I can change gear when ever I want, even under heavy pedaling or on a standstill and costing. it is great to set the gear at mid corner ready to sprint on the exit or move down the gear while breaking. and the chain is not jumping all over the place. I can't get that from a deraillur. 

oh an I almost forgot, cost. the hub is $200 and some, a good rear deraillur is about the same, then I need a chainguide, that aren't cheap either. I will happily change the hub every 2 years ( that is more than what a deraillur will last under heavy use, if you hit it with a rock, mud, etc.)


----------



## Cody Broken (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm convinced.

You rock Monkeybike.

Oh, what is that bike? Is it a custom build?


----------

